# PG next year



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Im not technically a Clipper fan, but I, like many NBA fans I dont really like to see a team run like the Clippers have for so long. 

Now, clearly Dre isnt going to be back.......



who will be in his place?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Jaric will start, and will have a legit chance to be a top 7 or 8 PG. I think he'll average about 13 ppg 5 rpg 6apg 2spg. After Jaric though it gets tricky. Dooling is okay but he's just not a pg, he's an athlete who can shoot 3s. The Clippers should take a guy like Zoran Planinic in the 2nd, but he won't come over right away. For next season I think the Clipps will take another look at Brand and Maggette's former teammate Wil Avery possibly to back up Dooling. However if Ben Gordon or Chris Thomas declare I could see the Clipps maybe taking one of them. Although if the Clipps keep everyone but Kandi and Miller, I really see them taking James Lang to replace Kandi and Planinic (if he's there) in the 2nd. If that's the case, Wil Avery, Omar Cook and the FAs are possibilities for backup. Kenny Anderson might also be a good backup if New Orleans doesn't resign him.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

why do u think Planinic won't come over right away? Also, isn't he a shooting guard?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Planinic is a PG or a Point-F, he's a good shooter but would be a Kittles type SG, but he's more of a very tall Mike Bibby type PG. He would not come over right away because it is rare that a 2nd rounder can get a buyout right away. Jaric and Ginobili had to wait 2 and 3 years respectively, and numerous other 2nd rounders have as well. His buyout would be around 500k and the limit for a 1st pick is 350k, also he couldn't pay it because he wouldn't be signing a contract much greater than 500k. 

Back to his game though. He's like Jaric he can play PG or Sg or SF in a pinch, their games are adaptable. They both are very good 3-shooters, great handlers, Jaric has great quicks and speed for his size and Planinic's are good, Planinic's main weaknesses compared to Marko are his D and his physical weakness. I think Q might be traded soon, they actually played better when Jaric and Pike got the minutes over Q and Dooling. Planinic could be a backup SG for Mags and Pike just as easily as a backup PG for Jaric.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

*The Goods*

Gotta love your signature sentence :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## simon & simon (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Planinic is a PG or a Point-F, he's a good shooter but would be a Kittles type SG, but he's more of a very tall Mike Bibby type PG. He would not come over right away because it is rare that a 2nd rounder can get a buyout right away. Jaric and Ginobili had to wait 2 and 3 years respectively, and numerous other 2nd rounders have as well. His buyout would be around 500k and the limit for a 1st pick is 350k, also he couldn't pay it because he wouldn't be signing a contract much greater than 500k.
> 
> Back to his game though. He's like Jaric he can play PG or Sg or SF in a pinch, their games are adaptable. They both are very good 3-shooters, great handlers, Jaric has great quicks and speed for his size and Planinic's are good, Planinic's main weaknesses compared to Marko are his D and his physical weakness. I think Q might be traded soon, they actually played better when Jaric and Pike got the minutes over Q and Dooling. Planinic could be a backup SG for Mags and Pike just as easily as a backup PG for Jaric.


good description
planinic is one of the most talented european players,but he's having a bad season,and everyone's wondering why. 
2 years ago he played definitely better than now.
he has great fundamentals, a solid ballhandling,quickness and he's a better shooter than jaric. you're right ,planinic lacks in defence and phisically is not as strong as marko.
IMO, he doesn't have leadership either
he can't play SF in the nba


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I dont care what anyone says i still think Dre should be a are PG next season..He is just having a off season you never no what this guy can do next year..Next year he will be more comfortable in a Clippers Uni and playing as a Clipper..So i think next year Dre is gonna show use what he really can do..


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> I dont care what anyone says i still think Dre should be a are PG next season..He is just having a off season you never no what this guy can do next year..Next year he will be more comfortable in a Clippers Uni and playing as a Clipper..So i think next year Dre is gonna show use what he really can do..


Problem with that tho is do u think that Sterling would give up the $$$?


----------



## madmaxmedia (Feb 4, 2003)

*Dre*

I've read that Dre is not going to draw huge offers from other teams (at least not at the max level being discussed before he left Cleveland.) But if someone signs him to a 5 or 6 year deal, I think the Clips will let him walk.

Sure he's having an off season, but I'm just not that impressed by his game. It's not that he's bad, but he had such a rep before coming to LA. He's not that creative and doesn't show that much court vision. I'm not expecting no-look passes all over the place, but he doesn't create easy opportunities for teammates- Jaric does this better than him IMO (of course Jaric has his own strengths and weaknesses too.) He's also not a strong leader, which is not a negative thing but would have helped the Clippers. He's also never been a very good outside shooter (which is another significant Clipper need.)

I don't even care about his stats, the main thing is wins and losses. I'm not saying he is the reason the Clips are losing, but I don't think he's done much to help either. Meaning if the Clips still had Jeff McGinnis, they'd be about the same place.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

Good luck to Marko Jaric ! He's a great and must play more.

VS Atlanta he made 8 points in 12 minutes :yes: :shy: 

go Marketto go


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Isnt there a chance the Clippers could take TJ Ford if he enters the draft this year?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Please nooooooo! If TJ Ford is drafted by the Clippers, I'll stop watching their games. Ford is not a lotto pick in reallity and the Clippers can only drop to #6 in the worst case. Ford is a mid 1st rounder in the 14-18 range. Ridnour is the best PG option but #1-#6 is too high for Luke. 
These are players (who could declare) who can be in the top 6:
1.Lebron James
2.Darko Milicic
3.Carmelo Anthony
those three are a given, here's the others:
Chris Bosh
Maciej Lampe
Tiago Splitter
Pavel Padkolzin
Ha Seung Jin (depending on his workouts this month in the US)
Jarvis Hayes
Anderson Varejao
Kosta Perovic
Chris Kaman
Kendrick Perkins
Travis Outlaw (depending on workouts)

it's a large group but I can't include Ridnour (the top PG) unless the order comes out where team need causes him to be picked that high.

TJ Ford is the next Rafer Alston (without the flair).


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Please nooooooo! If TJ Ford is drafted by the Clippers, I'll stop watching their games. Ford is not a lotto pick in reallity and the Clippers can only drop to #6 in the worst case. Ford is a mid 1st rounder in the 14-18 range. Ridnour is the best PG option but #1-#6 is too high for Luke.
> These are players (who could declare) who can be in the top 6:
> 1.Lebron James
> ...


I never said the Clippers should take TJ Ford, but according to nbadraft.net he is a possible #5 pick, and I would hate to see them take another pf (no offence to Chris Bosh). All of this is assuming the Clippers dont get a top 3 draft choice, but the way things are going they will probably end up gettin LeBron.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree with TheGoods. I do not think any PG this year is worthy of a lottery pick. I also believe Luke Ridy is the best pg in the nation... He can shoot, runs the floor very well, always finds the open man no matter what he is doin. I saw him in person 3 times this year. All I have to say is he looks a hell of a lot better in person then on tv. He is a great talent and hes a good size for a pg (around 6-2 or 6-3). The only way i see us taking a pg round one is if we have 2 picks.. Meaning we trade someone.


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

The Clippers should make a deal for Ginobili, for one hes already familiar with Jaric from Italy so they would have something there, both play very smart and tough D


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree


----------

